# Dandelions in yard



## EPERRINGTON (Mar 9, 2011)

CM,
Are they good or bad.....I think is a matter of opinion. Most like to get rid of them. If you want to get rid of them without fertalizing then I would get a gallon (more or less depending on the size of your lawn) of 2-4D (main chemical which comes under different brand names) and spray your lawn. Early in the spring is the best time.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

EPERRINGTON said:


> CM,
> Are they good or bad.....I think is a matter of opinion. Most like to get rid of them. If you want to get rid of them without fertalizing then I would get a gallon (more or less depending on the size of your lawn) of 2-4D (main chemical which comes under different brand names) and spray your lawn. Early in the spring is the best time.


Is 2-4D available to the homeowner. I thought its use was restricted but I could be wrong. Something like weed-be-gone or a broadleaf weed killer is part of the answer though. A weed n feed product, not necessarily an expensive product in a pretty bag, would be a good choice too. 

It sounds counter-intuitive but feeding the lawn is your single best offensive strategy. And mow it taller. It is a strength in numbers game and with strong turfgrasses squeezing the dandelions for space, coupled with a weed product you will win the battle. 

And don't let the flower heads go to seed or they will land and grown new plants.

As far as whether they are good or bad it depends on perspective. My grandmother used to make a delightful dandelion green salad. She never fed us turfgrass. 

That said, if you lawn is 95 percent dandelions you will probably have to start over.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

I like dandelion wine so, for me, they would be alright. Trouble is, they don't grow well here...matter of fact, nothing does. It's been 7 months since any decent rain...well okay, we had a couple wet days in December, but it's been about 110 days since any measurable precipitation, and even the hammers won't fix that!


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Most people dont want dandelions in the yard. Weed be gone will knock them out. Since you have a bumper crop just a little fyi.. the leaves make a fine cooked spinich alternative or so so leaf salad. The flower heads can be eaten as is or fermented into dandelion wine. The roots can be dried and make an interesting tea, a little on the bitter side though.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Marty S. said:


> Most people dont want dandelions in the yard. Weed be gone will knock them out. Since you have a bumper crop just a little fyi.. the leaves make a fine cooked spinich alternative or so so leaf salad. The flower heads can be eaten as is or fermented into dandelion wine. The roots can be dried and make an interesting tea, a little on the bitter side though.


Obviously if you start treating with herbicides you do not want to eat or ferment them though. Never thought of steaming or sauteing them but I bet the leaves would make a great alternative to spinach and especially where you wanted a little bite and bitterness. Never knew about the root tea. 

My signature dish---and get out of my kitchen ladies---is two layers of salmon braised in white wine. The mixture in the middle is spinach, mushrooms, shallots and a layer of sliced scallops. Bake the sucker long enough to set the fish flesh without killing it twice. Drizzle a white sauce with either bay shrimp or cut up shrimp. No complaints so far. Serve with basmati and wild rice. 

It can end up on the sweet side and some dandelion might be just be the flavor missing. 

Back on point though? Your neighbors will probably be on you if your dandelion seeds are blowing all over their yard. As I said before though, if your lawn is mostly grass with dandelions in it? Feed it and treat them with an herbicide. If it is all dandelions? Start over. You will never get control.


----------



## EPERRINGTON (Mar 9, 2011)

2-4D is actually available and about half of the sprays at your big box stores are made of this as the main ingredient. If you want straight 2-4D you can get it from your local farm and feed store. Mix it to the directions and spray accordingly. I love it and it is a lot cheaper buying it this way then buying the spray bottles you attach to your garden hose.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

mickey cassiba said:


> I like dandelion wine so, for me, they would be alright. Trouble is, they don't grow well here...matter of fact, nothing does. It's been 7 months since any decent rain...well okay, we had a couple wet days in December, but it's been about 110 days since any measurable precipitation, and even the hammers won't fix that!


Snowed here earlier in the week so stop complaining. I wish people would post their general locations.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

A product called "Weed Stop" will kill dandelions and sand burs and many broad leafs without harming the grass. Works for me anyway. It is available in a hose-attachment bottle, about $6.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

EPERRINGTON said:


> CM,
> Are they good or bad.....I think is a matter of opinion. Most like to get rid of them. If you want to get rid of them without fertalizing then I would get a gallon (more or less depending on the size of your lawn) of 2-4D (main chemical which comes under different brand names) and spray your lawn. Early in the spring is the best time.


Here is what I found and I guess it is not yet banned. Kind of makes you wonder if it should be though. Dow owned the formula. They are the same people that brought us Agent Orange if you are old enough to remember. 

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/newforum/root/ban-the-dangerous-herbicide-2-4-d-t9032.html


----------

